# I found a ?pigeon?



## woodstock989 (Oct 9, 2006)

It _looks_ like a pigeon - but all white, with red and white feet. It's been haging around my house for over a week (more like 2) now. It did (sort of) fly away when I tried to catch it once....flew into the neighbor's garage door that is. When I went to leave for work yesterday, I backed out of the driveway and it had been sitting under my car. I managed to shoo it into the garage until I figure out what to do with it.
It does have bands on both feet; this is a dumb question, but if there's any markings on the bands, should they be on the outside or inside?


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Yes, there should be markings on the outsides of the bands that you can read with good eyes or good glasses. However, there are some breeders that use bands with no markings for their own tracking purposes. This could be a "wedding release" pigeon or dove. Sometimes those birds don't know how to find their way home. Anyhow, you can feed it wild bird seed for the moment and a dish of water deeper than a half-inch. If you can tell us where you basically are, we might be able to locate someone in your area who can help. Also, if it's a lost white homing pigeon and there is information on the bands, then there's also a webpage for reporting those. Somebody will link it up in a later post if you tell us that you've found the right kind of information on the bands.

Pidgey


----------



## woodstock989 (Oct 9, 2006)

There's no markings on the outside of the bands at all.  One is red and white striped, the other yellow and white. 
I'm in western Pennsylvania, just outside of Pittsburgh.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, in that case it's unlikely that we'll find this pigeon's actual home except by pure accident. This bird is obviously not geared towards living in the wild so we might as well work on getting him adopted unless you take a shinin' to him. Please keep him in some kind of cage with some food and water for now and we'll start working on finding someone. If memory serves, we've got a member in or around Pitt so we'll see if that person would like him.

Thanks for your concern!

Pidgey


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

woodstock989 said:


> There's no markings on the outside of the bands at all.  One is red and white striped, the other yellow and white.
> I'm in western Pennsylvania, just outside of Pittsburgh.


Hi Woodstock, 

Without any ID on the bands it will be nearly impossible to locate the owner.

Please try to catch & secure the bird. The fact he apparently spent the night under you car (healthy pigeons roost high at night) & flying 'into' a garage door sends up red flags that this baby needs some help. First being, removing him from harm's way.

Cindy


----------



## woodstock989 (Oct 9, 2006)

Thank you for the advice. I should probably contact my vet to see if they have any information. Apparently there were some homing pigeon releases in the state recently, and an unusual number of the birds didn't return home. This is the bird - if it's not a pigeon, I have no idea what kind of bird it would be.


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

Yep thats a pigeon alright no dout about it... or it could be a large sized albino sparrow... just kidding lol.


He/she sure is pretty/handsome glad you helped it out, also hope you find it a loving good home you know pigeons are great pets if you ever want to keep it  those are also some fancy looking leg bands are they removable clip on's?


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, as to feeding, do you have or can you acquire any bird seed, dried peas, absolutely raw popcorn (the old stuff--no salt or oil), wheat, barley, sunflower seeds (again--absolutely raw) and such?

Pidgey


----------



## arnieismybaby (Jul 24, 2006)

He sure is a little cutie, although he doesn't look too impressed with having his picture taken  

Michelle


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello and thank you for rescuing this bird.

You can try to find a pigeon club in your area and ask if they know of anyone who has white pigeons with those type of bands.

Here are some pigeon club locater links. Just click on your state and your local clubs will show up.

http://www.thepigeonloft.com/brclloc.html

http://pigeoncote.com/clubs/clubs.html


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*While he is in your care for*

the time being. Please give him bird food if you can purchase some at a petco, or animal feed store. Pigeon/dove food. He will also need grit to digest his food. Please keep him out of drafts. He might be sick. Can you have a look in his mouth and see if there is any white / cheesy looking growths inside.. 

Also what does his poop look like. as in color,etc,...

Thanks he is a nice looking pigeon.. Thank you for helping him.

Andi


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

You might also try the web site below. Even if the bird does not belong to any of the members, they maybe willing to take it as a breeder just due to the fact that it's white. Good luck. 


http://whitedovesociety.com/index.htm


----------



## woodstock989 (Oct 9, 2006)

It doesn't appear to be sick; it's eating and drinking, and doesn't appear to have any outward injuries. I don't think it likes me; it flaps it wings at me when I get near it and makes a sort of grunting noise. (ingrate  ) I'm a dog/cat person, and I'm really not looking to keep it. Also, I have an immunocompromised cat with lymphoma, so bringing another pet into the house is not a good idea right now. Someone I work with told me that people with racing pigeons will release the white ones with the rest as a decoy for hawks to go after. That would explain the lack of any info on the bands on it's feet (it was never expected to return home). While I'm not a bird enthusiast, I don't want anything to happen to the little bugger. I'd rather have it go to someone who wants it as a pet rather than someone who would turn it out as hawk food. Anyone in the area who would want it is welcome to take it.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for continuing to care for this bird.

Did you try locating the owner/ or someone who might want the bird, on the websites provided?

If so and you got no results, you can post in the adoption section as see if one of our members would like to adopt the bird.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

woodstock989 said:


> Someone I work with told me that people with racing pigeons will release the white ones with the rest as a decoy for hawks to go after. That would explain the lack of any info on the bands on it's feet (it was never expected to return home).



I hate it when people say things they don't know are true.  While *some* racing fanciers may TRY what you said, the majority of us DO NOT do anything of the kind. I have a young bird team of 32 birds. I only have one white bird. She flys with the team and has been to every race station for the past 4 weeks. She has flown 135 miles, 172 miles, 220 miles and 278 miles. She's not flown as a decoy. She's flown because she's a racing pigeon and that's what she's supposed to do. A hawk might get her tomorrow, but not because I put her out there for him to get. So, you can tell your friend to tell THEIR friends that it's not true. Now, your bird.......it's very possible that she was never trained at her loft and escaped accidently and the owner has no way of knowing where she is, which if of course is the owners fault, as she should be banded with a traceable band. I sure hope you find her a home. I would do as suggested and list her in the adoption section of this web site. Might get a taker..........never know. Good luck.


----------



## LittleGreys (Aug 15, 2006)

Woodstock,

I sent you an email.......
I found a pigeon almost identical to the one you found. I got mine in August.
Mine's not real friendly either, she just wants fed, LOL!
I am looking for a companion for mine, and I am located north of Pittsburgh.
Please let me know if you don't get my email, as I am really interested in adopting your bird.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

LittleGreys........can I ask where you keep your bird? Do you know if it's hen or cock? I ask because, if you keep your bird in a cage, trying to put another bird in with it could be trouble. If yours is a cock and this one is a cock, they will fight. If yours is hen and this one is a hen or a cock then eventually they will get along ok. I was just reading through a few posts and saw this one. It's very commendable of you to want to give this bird a home and I hope you can. I just wasn't sure if you were aware of things that "could" go wrong. It just really all depends on where your bird is kept and your situation. Not trying to be nosy, just helpful.........


----------



## LittleGreys (Aug 15, 2006)

Lovebirds,

Thanks for the info. I have heard about not keeping 2 cocks together. That was the main thing holding me back from adopting another bird, I was unsure of the sex of mine. I am now almost positive mine is a hen. She is in an outdoor pen, its 13 feet by 8 feet by 7 feet.
Do you think I would be OK in adopting another bird?
Sue


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I think that would probably be ok. The one you have now will still consider the area it's "domain" but there's plenty of room for it to work out. Even if they were both cocks, they would be ok. We of course add birds to our loft and even though there may be a scuffle or two while they figure out who the boss is going to be, they are ok after a while. Good luck with the new one of you get it. Glad it's finding a home. 




LittleGreys said:


> Lovebirds,
> 
> Thanks for the info. I have heard about not keeping 2 cocks together. That was the main thing holding me back from adopting another bird, I was unsure of the sex of mine. I am now almost positive mine is a hen. She is in an outdoor pen, its 13 feet by 8 feet by 7 feet.
> Do you think I would be OK in adopting another bird?
> Sue


----------



## woodstock989 (Oct 9, 2006)

*LittleGreys*, I emailed you back - let me know if you didn't get them. Hopefully we can set up a time soon for me to get the bird to you. I know he/she needs sunlight, and it's not getting it in my garage. Thank you for offering to take it & give it a home.


----------



## LittleGreys (Aug 15, 2006)

*Little pigeon is home!*

This little guy (or girl) is home with me and doing great! PrettyBird really likes the new friend. They are a pretty matched pair although PrettyBird looks like a plump chicken compared to this little bird. I am a bit concerned that PrettyBird is f-a-t. 
I wasn't sure of PrettyBirds gender, nor do I know what the new bird is, so now I have 2 to figure out!!

Will post some pictures when we get some good ones taken!

Thanks to Maureen for taking in this little one and then bringing it to me!!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WONDERFUL WONDERFUL NEWS!!! KUDOS TO YOU BOTH!!

UPDATES ARE DEFINITELY REQUIRED! (Just kidding, but we DO want to hear how both are getting along AND if you have one sex of each!)


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm glad to hear about the re-union or adoption...  

Unless you see one actually aggressive and bosing the other around, it may be impossible to tell the gender.

These birds may actually be youngsters, who are still trying to figure out what gender they are themselves.  

Give them some time.


----------

